# The Order of Initiative in: The Forge of Fury



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

Starring
Hyakin Monk Lvl 5
Zarathrustra Cleric Lvl 5
Brod Rogue (locksmith) /Fighter Lvl 3/2
Koshtra Fighter Lvl 5
Tealeaf Rogue Lvl 4
Torch Fighter lvl 4
Stompy Barbarian Lvl 4​


*Session 1: * Wherein the party meet once again in the pub.  Zarathrustra returns having had no luck in his aim to purchase the basement of the Bethesda church (what with it being shieldmeet and town council are rather busy).  Mordent decides to go off and do some research after talking with the red wizards about  “the weave”.  Whilst in the pub Brod mentions something about a legend he had heard concerning a great dwarven blacksmith by the name of durgaddin.  He had been a keen slayer of orcs and his hideaway had been discovered and ransacked many years ago, however, there are tales that great treasure still remains including some of durgaddins extraordinary blades.  The supposed location for Durgaddins keep was in the Greypeak mountains.. not far from Loudwater.  Zarathrustra suggests killing the homeless because “they make a mess”.  The party ignore this suggestion and decide to head off to the greypeaks (them, 3 donkeys, 1 horse & cart)…  After a few days travel the party come across a orc being attacked by two Uthgardt barbarians, they intervene and attack.  Koshtra is rendered unconscious but the party manages to defeat the barbarians.  Zarathrustra decides to poke the eyes out of the dead creatures.  They travel on (avoiding a stone giant) and eventually come to a path leading up a mountain to the “stone tooth”.  Coppice attempts to track any creatures in the area but fails, however, the party do find some orcs coming down the pass, they kill these easily and Zarathrustra once again removes their eyes.  Coppice voices objection to this and brod and hy’akin are in agreement (koshtra don’t really care), a philosophical discussion follows with the end result being that if they don’t see it they don’t care!…  The party work their way up the track.  It leads into a entrance into the mountain, the keep of durgaddin.  They manage to take out two guards swiftly (hy’akin making sure to throw the corpses off of cliff to avoid Zarathrustra de-eyeing them!), and brod manages to sneak to the front entrance, then the party are seen and are attacked by two orc guards, and arrowed from behind arrow slits in the wall.  Zarathrustra hits the deck, the guards are killed and brod manages to picklock on the front door, they enter.  Inside they discover a chasm with a rope bridge spanning it, they are once again attacked by two orcs using arrows from across the bridge, the party return fire and one of the orcs rushes forward to cut the rope bridge, he manages to cut one side before he is felled.  Koshtra manages to knock out another orc, the party now have a prisoner.
Timeline: 10


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 2*

*Session 2: * Wherein the party interrogates their orc prisoner (Zarathrustra eventually cutting a finger off and de-eying). He reveals little other than there is a ogre here and a tenticled monster.  They decide to rest in the area where the orc archers had been holed up (behind a secret door), whilst resting Brod (who is on guard) notices another secret door open, and they are attacked by orcs and a ogre.  The party manages to wake and kill these vermin (Coppice doing some nifty arrow work).  They find out that the ogre was just a illusion caused by a ring on one of the orcs (the ring has the word “ugly” inscribed on it).  The party proceeds through the new found secret door into a large room.  They rest in here.  A minor verbal altercation happens when Zarathrustra says he will only heal if a donation and prayer are given to his god (helm), and Coppice cops a strop.  Once refreshed the party continue out of the room, they come to a corridor with a statue of a dwarf at the end.  Brod goes to investigate and sets off a gas trap on the statue, his reflexes are good though and he avoids any damage.  Brod attempts to disarm the trap but fails, they leave a orc corpse on the traps trigger to prevent it going off again.  They investigate another room which has a iron bound door (with a human skull attached!), they enter and are attacked by Great Ulfe the Ogre with his 2 pet wolves. Ulfe is a formidable opponent but is eventually crushed by Koshtra’s critical blow, unfortunately, in the melee Zarathrustra is rendered unconscious (Hyakin manages to stabilize).  Coppice donates 2 potions of healing to his injured pet and manages to heal Zarathrustra a bit, but not to consciousness.  Koshtra realizes that it is his sister/mother/girlfriends birthday and departs to obtain gifts.
Timeline: 11


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 3*

Wherein the party go back to loudwater to train.  Brod, Coppice and Hyakin increase in lvls (Brod multiclasses as fighter).  Zarathrustra has a change of heart and decides he quite likes Bane!.  Zarathrustra also negotiates to stay in the area under the St Bethesda church in loudwater for a monthly fee.  The party also take the time to return the Theyan wizard enclave to stock up on potions.
Timeline: 39


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 4*

Wherein the party tries to hire another warrior in Loudwater, but are unsuccessful.  They also travel to Lorkh (Zarathrustra going alone into the place) but once again are unsuccessful in acquiring a tank.  They eventually arrive at Durgaddins hold, on entering they are again attacked by orcs, Brod is lethal in his marksmanship.  They attempt to use the secret door they found before, but this is blocked so Hyakin attempts to cross the bridge, at first he fails but is successful on the second attempt and manages to get across and fix the damaged bridge the otherside.  They manage to traverse the bridge and Zarathrustra once again de-eyes the dead orcs ….a debate follows!.  The party clears the way to the blocked secret door and then enters a room occupied by orcs.  Brod charges in with his famed “Orc-Splitter” slaying one instantly and the rest of the party destroy the remaining orcs.  They continue to search the area and Coppice manages to find another secret door, on entering the party are attacked by a two pleby orcs and a spellcasting orc, who scares Brod off.  Once killed (and Brod is less frightened) the party heal themselves (most of them not using Zara’s services!) and enter a hallway.  They are immediately attacked by stirges but kill these without sustaining any injury.  There are doors on the opposite side of the room, Brod opens them and is hit by a fire trap.. they lead to a dead end… Zarathrustra sings about Bane and the party contemplates using the stairs in this hall….they lead down…. 
Timeline: 45


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: session 5*

Wherein the party fight a few more orcs (who throw alchemists fire at them) and also find 2 adventurers who were trapped here.. Torch the fighter and Tealeaf the rogue.  They combine forces and descend the stairs.  They come to a large chamber with a stream running through the room twice. Coppice blows up a bladder and sails it down the stream.  They are attacked by stirges but easily defeat these.  They come to another chamber and are attacked by Troglodites, these foes are hard to detect and smell baaaad.  The Trogs set a bear upon the party, it kills Hyakin, Torch and Pretty Pretty (druid pet panther).  Coppice manages to turn the bear before it claims any more of lives.  They leave the dungeon complex and head out to resurrect the dead, Coppice buries Pretty Pretty and locates a new pet (Longtooth the leopard).  Brod takes Hyarkin to Loudwater to be raised and Zarathrustra takes Torch to Lorkh.  Torch unfortunately loses his level, and Zarathrustra gains a level.
Timeline: 85


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 6*

Wherein all the party (except Tealeaf) reassemble in Loudwater and head back to the Greypeak mountains and Durgaddin’s hold.  Whilst traveling Coppice and Zarathrustra have a lively discussion about Bane.  They again get to the Troglodyte area and slay more of these beasts.  When they come to the bear cage (the bear is still there) all hell breaks loose.  Some of the party mull over the idea of killing the bear and Coppice reacts angrily to this idea stating that he will fight the party to guard the bear.  The party attempt to vote on killing the bear and a heated debate ensues (Coppice definitely doesn’t want to kill the bear, Brod would rather not, Zarathrustra wants to kill it then pull its eyes out, Hyakin wished to kill it to test his skills and for revenge, Koshtra, and Torch don’t really care).  Coppice insists he will stay by the bear cage to ensure the party do no harm to it, Hyakin stays back to observe Coppice and the rest search another area.  They find a chamber with two skeletons in, both covered in mold, off of one of these they gain a magical sword bearing Durgaddins mark.  They also find another huge cavern (split into 2 levels), the upper level contains many Dwarf coffins.  Zarathrustra is eager to open these.  Brod doesn’t want to defile his brethren’s resting place.  Zarathrustra and Koshtra open one up.  Meanwhile, Coppice decides to open the bear cage and attempt to charm it and then free it, the bear hurts Coppice badly before his charm succeeds, he starts leading the bear out and Hyakin fires at the bear with arrows.  Coppice fails to charm person Hyakin and then fails to grapple him.  Hyakin knocks Coppice unconscious just before the party arrive back..  (but the bear escapes).  A big discussion follows, Zara suggesting that Coppice and Longtooth be slain for their actions.  Zarathrustra attempts to attack the unconscious Coppice and Hyakin retaliates by hitting and stunning Zarathrustra.  Brod wades in with his axe (choosing not to use subdual damage) on Zarathrustra.  Koshtra then attacks Brod (also not choosing to use subdual).  Brod puts his weapon down and he and Koshtra cease combat.  Torch tries to hit Brod but misses.  Zarathrustra manages to get off a inflict wounds on the unconscious Coppice but it doesn’t quite kill him.  Torch manages to grapple Zarathrustra to the ground, Hyakin giving a little kick.  Hyakin manages to stabilize Coppices wounds and the party stop fighting. 
Timeline: 95


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 7*

Wherein Zarathrustra asks the party to discuss rules of conduct!.  Brod buys a potion of healing off of Koshtra (to heal the damage he did!).  Coppice states that he can no longer work with Zarathrustra and leaves the party.  Torch also takes this opportunity to head back to town for Tealeaf.  Brod begins to search the stream tunnel.. He finds a bladder! and some stirges who manage to drain Koshtra of some of his blood.  They find a dead dwarf in the stirge alcove located there.  They move on and once again enter the area with the dwarven sepulchres, they descend the stairs to the cavern below and discover a small iron door.  Brod tries to picklock twice but fails.  Whilst climbing a rockslide in the cavern Hyakin is attacked by gricks, these beasts needed magical weapons to hurt them, fortunately Koshtra and Brod were equipped for the job.  They take a corridor off of the cavern and enter a large chamber with the stream running through it, the stream disappears down a hole.  Worried about falling into the river and being washed away, the party shimmy along the wall and find stairs going down at one end and at the other, another cavern.  This contains a tied up lizard which attempts to tongue Koshtra.  Koshtra and Brod arrow it to death.  They proceed on and come to another large cavern and are again attacked by troglodytes.  With only 4 of them remaining they discuss heading to Loudwater for reinforcements.
Timeline: 95


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 8*

Wherein the party search more of the caves, they encounter more Troglodytes.  One is a wizard who attacks with his pet lizard, he sends Koshtra to sleep. Brod strategically moves to the back of the party and uses range fire (unsuccessfully), leaving Zara at the front.  Zarathrustra manages to scare the lizard and manages to annoy Hyakin by healing her, They defeat their foes and Zara accuses Brod of being a chicken!.  Brod and Hyakin decide to return to Loudwater to gain reinforcements.  Zarathrustra and Koshtra stay a while longer to slaughter the women and children troglodyte inhabitants, Zarathrustra paying particular attention to grind the babies.  They reassemble at a inn in Loudwater and meet a dwarf  barbarian (sitting on a high stool).  The party interview this likely candidate (he goes by the name Stompy o’leg Mc’noleg) and all agree he seems a nice guy!! (well, Zara & Koshtra do).  Stompy challenges Koshtra to an armwrestle and wins..  They buy potions in town (get a good deal), Zara makes scrolls, Brod goes to the temple of Moradin and prays and they train (Zara 4th, Koshtra 4th, Brod 2nd/2nd, Hyakin 4th, Stompy 4th ).  Zarathrustra is visited by Loudwater officials asking for his rent money (on the basement of st bethesda church), he is skint and has to sell a scroll he made to acquire the sufficient funds.  They set off for the trek to Greypeak Mountains with their new companion Stompy.  They are attacked by a brown bear which knocks Hyakin unconscious, much to her disgust Zarathrustra heals her.  The party kills the bear, Hyakin taking its claws and swearing to avoid brown bears from this moment on.
Timeline: 155


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 9*

Wherein the party meets Torch and Tealeaf outside the stronghold.  They enter and encounter a ogre and a few orc henchmen, the ogre knocks Torch unconscious, Stompy goes into a berserk rage and fells the beast with a mighty blow.  They continue on and return to the iron door they found.  Again Brod and Tealeaf are unsuccessful in picking the lock.  They decide to use the stairs going down, they emerge into a cavern with a waterfall and a pool with a stream running out.  Koshtra dives in to search but finds nothing..  They decide to check the 2 doors in this cavern, both are swollen and lead to large rooms containing rotting foodstuffs.  Whilst searching this area they are attacked by a grey ooze which destroys Tealeaf’s and Koshtra’s weapons.  They search the area more and come to a cavern (with stream), it also contains a Roper..  Hyakin jumps the stream and attacks, the rest of the party attempt missile fire initially, Brod scoring a good hit early on.  In the melee that follows a few of the party have their strength drained.  Tealeaf and Koshtra are both pulled into the stream by the Roper, they get carried away in the current.  Koshtra manages to scramble out but Tealeaf, completely weakened by the Ropers attacks floats downstream into a tunnel.  Zarathrustra manages to inflict heavy wounds on the creature before he is knocked out. Torch is also bitten unconscious.  Stompy eventually gets the killing blow.
Timeline: 155


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 10*

Wherein Brod, Stompy & Hyakin discuss pushing Zarathrustra in the river.  Torch gives a potion of healing to Zarathrustra.  They continue on and search a cell area, they find a dead dwarf  (Stompy drinks brandy in his honor, Brod says words to Moradin, and Torch does a minutes silence)  On the dwarf they find a key.  Koshtra goes off to look for Tealeaf (they presume he is dead).  The party decides to rest in the cells, Zara on his own, the 2 girlies together and the 2 dwarfs together).  Zarathrustra restores some of Stompys strength drain.  They find a few more rooms submerged in tainted water.. Zarathrustra goes in to check and finds a skeleton and a couple of potions.  They go back to the iron door they couldn’t get through before in the Glitterhame area and the key opens as expected.  They descend… They come to a hexagonal chamber, it has 2 doors and 3 bronze statues.  Brod moves in to try to locate traps, he does and is badly hurt.  He drinks a few potions of healing and then disarms the trap.  Both the doors in the room are fake, they search for a long time but eventually find a secret door.  They come to a large pillared hall, they hear dwarven voices warning them to retreat, they ignore and enter the room and are attacked by 2 duergar warriors and a duergar rogue.  They kill these.
Timeline: 155


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 11*

Wherein Koshtra returns to the party with Tealeafs battered and bruised dead body.  They decide to head back to Loudwater.  Tealeaf is brought back to life and Hyakin and Torch increase in lvls.  Zarathrustra spends the time making scrolls and Stompy gets drunk.  They travel back to khundrukar and encounter a Wight and 2 large skeletons.  They kill the skeletons with ease and Zarathrustra manages to Turn the Wight but not before it lowers Stompys level.  Stompy wishes to leave to try to get a restoration as Zarathrustra believes he will be able to obtain one from Lorkh. Zarathrustra, Stompy and Koshtra travel there and Stompy has restoration cast on him from a cleric of Bane and he agrees to worship Bane as one of his chosen gods.  They yet again travel back to khundrukar and start searching more of the “foundry” area.  They are attacked by a ghost like creature called a Allip, its constant babbling hypnotized most of the party.. It touches Tealeaf and his wisdom is drained by 2…Zarathrustra once again summons the penetrative power of Bane and turns the fiend, Stompy (using Koshtra’s blade) gets the killing blow.  They find a well with stagnant water in, Koshtra investigates but finds nothing.  Brod finds a animated carpet in one room which they kill, and Stompy runs around opening a few doors.
Timeline: 200


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 12*

Wherein Stompy continues to open doors, they find a iron bound door which appears stuck.  Koshtra assisted by Stompy eventually manage to force the door.  Inside they are attacked by a animated arming dummy which Torch puts to rest.  They search more areas and find more bones of long dead dwarfs, (Brod prays), and another stagnant pool (Torch investigates).  They come into a library area and find a beautiful woman, she says she is a peasant lady who has been imprisoned by a evil wizard, her name is Idalla and she asks the party if she can leave!, Torch says yes!.  Stompy is rude to her and she attacks him, lowering him a lvl, the party has trouble hitting her (although Zarathrustra is able to get off a harm touch) and then she teleports away.  The party also fight a couple more Duergar, one being a warrior equipped with a 2-bladed sword, Torch tries to break his weapon using Shatterspike but fails, Hyakin manages to disarm the other duergar, Brod uses his famed missile fire!, and Koshtra misses a lot.  They find a chasm.. with a ladder.. Koshtra descends 120 foot to the bottom, Stompy, ignoring Hyakin’s advice neglects to use a rope and plummets to his death.
Timeline: 200


----------



## tariff (May 15, 2004)

*Forge of Fury: Session 13*

Wherein Khostra, Zarathrustra and a dead Stompy are down the ladder and Hyakin, Brod, Torch and Tealeaf are up the ladder.  The team up the ladder decide to investigate what is left in the foundry area.  They go towards the noise of hammering and discover Duergar smithing.  Brod and Tealeaf attempt to sneak up on them but are seen.  One of the duergar is a wizard who attempts to attack with his rat familiar..  Brod gets dazed but they kill these foes.  They search another room and are attacked by a animated table.  Brod uses alchemist fire and successfully burns the table.  They Finnish searching the foundry area and descend the ladder again (they lower Stompy down).  Below they find a lake and a couple of small bridges, one bridge they determine is unsafe, Koshtra leaps over as does Hyakin.. They are attacked by a young black dragon!!..  The party uses missile fire initially as the dragon breathes on them from the lake, (knocking a Torch and Tealeaf unconscious). Zarathrustra summons a fiendish squid to their aid and soon the party were victorious with no additional deaths.  The loot of the Dragon (called Nitescale) consisted of several of Durgaddins own crafted blades.  Zarathrustra insists they drag back the dead body of the dragon (the size of a small pony).  They head back to Lorkh and Zarathrustra tries to acquire a resurrection for the fallen Stompy..they were denied!!.. They head to Loudwater and get Stompy resurrected and restorated.  They train and increase in levels.. Zarathrustra puts the dead dragon corpse in his abode under st Bethesda church.  They notice that there are new laws in Loudwater.  Weapons, spell components, focus items etc now have to be peace-bonded.
Timeline: 240


----------

